# Windows Media Player...error code C00D1197



## Austex (Jan 8, 2005)

Hello all...sure would be thankful for some help on the following...

Error code C00D1197 when attemtping to play streaming audio on WMP 10. I have Windows XP, SP2. I can download the file(s) to disk and play them, but cannot play them from the web.

First, the obvious...I am connected using Cable Modem. It has been working fine in the past until a few days ago. I have not changed any firewall settings and tried turning off Norton Security. 

Under Network Tools, all streaming protocol boxes are checked and the proxy settings are set to 'settings of the web browser' and I also tried 'auto-detect.'

I have run Norton Anti-Virus, Spyware, Ad-aware, and Registry Mechanic. 

I am out of ideas. Can anyone please help and many thanks in advance.


----------



## opopanax (Nov 13, 2004)

this is from microsoft:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/knowledgecenter/mediaadvice/0035.aspx


----------



## Austex (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks, opopanax...I read that piece and I've covered all those issues and I'm still getting the error code. Any other suggestions?


----------



## opopanax (Nov 13, 2004)

check with ur ISP provider to see whether they have a firewall installed in their systems. Some ISP providers have that.


----------



## Austex (Jan 8, 2005)

WMP streaming has been working great until yesterday. I haven't had any firewall issues yet. I doubt the ISP changed something, you think? 

Also, I'm sure it's not the URL or the site because I can't play any streaming audio from any site and I've tried several. 

Thanks again.


----------

